# Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

					Wie Electronic Arts heute bekannt gegeben hat, wird derzeit das SimCity-Erweiterungspack Städte der Zukunft entwickelt und am 14. November 2013 veröffentlicht. Publisher EA veranschlagt 40 Euro für den DLC. Damit halten die aus dem Vorgänger bekannten Arkologien Einzug in den neuen Teil, da die neuen Megatürme ähnlich funktionieren.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*


----------



## Valdiralita (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Let the flame begin...


----------



## wievieluhr (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

was für langnasen ..... (ich möchte niemanden Diskriminieren, nur betonen wie abartig hier mal wieder EA die Geldgier raushängen lässt)
40 Euro für ein DLC.... die haben komplett den bezug zu realität verloren....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Der DLC hört sich umfangreicher an als die bisherigen DLCs. Gerade die vertikale Bauweise hört sich interessant an. Allerdings wäre es mir keine 40€ wert. Vielleicht wären 10-15€ angemessen.
Leider haben sie der " neues Sim City ist zu klein"-Fraktion (die ich nicht mehr hören kann) eine Steilvorlage für eine neue Flame-Welle geliefert.


----------



## Lui (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Die sollen mal mit den DLCs aufhören und endlich mal die Probleme am Grundspiel beheben -.-
Außerdem sind die Preise unter aller S...


----------



## hydroxy (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Hahaha  Ich habe das Grundspiel für 32€ gekauft und bereue jeden Cent. Aber wow, da wird ein ganzes Spiel, also die Engine, die Entwicklerwerkzeuge, die Gebäude und all die grafischen Gimmicks über Jahre geplant und programmiert, eine Marketingkampagne gestartet und man verlangt 50€ bei Release dafür und jetzt kommt für 40€ ein DLC was ein paar neue Gebäude einführt? Ich vermute mal so kann man auch versuchen Geld zu verdienen. Eine besonders kundenfreundliche (und Geldbeutelschonende) Politik ist das ja nicht gerade. Da lob ich mir (auch wenn der Vergleich ein wenig hinkt) Anet, die schaffen es mich alle 2 Wochen mit neuen tollen Inhalten zum Nulltarif zu füttern und so bin ich dann bei einem richtigen Addon auch bereit ein paar Euro dazulassen.


----------



## Freakless08 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Tja. Wer heutzutage Spiele direkt bei Release kauft und nicht warten kann muss sich eben die DLC nachträglich kaufen.
EA wird sicherlich irgendwann eine Deluxe Edition rausbringen mit Hauptspiel + DLCs.


----------



## Tiz92 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

MIt Sim City hat EA wirklich noch einmal bewiesen wie sie sind.


----------



## Valdiralita (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Wo bleibt Sim City 5 Premium?!


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

40€? Ich warte auf Sim City Gold inklusive aller DLCs und ohne Onlinezwang für 10€ in der Spielepyramide^^


----------



## boxleitnerb (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Bei jeder neuen Ankündigung freue ich mich ein bisschen mehr, mir das Spiel nicht gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Norisk699 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

WAHNSINN!

40 € für einen DLC der vielleicht schon bei Veröffentlichung hätte enthalten sein können?

Selbst für 5 € sehe ich keinen großen Mehrwert...


----------



## keinnick (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Geiler Preis


----------



## korsakoff6 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

made my day


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*



Valdiralita schrieb:


> Wo bleibt Sim City 5 Premium?!


 
Das kommt zu Weihnachten für 300€... wenn du dir alle DLCs einzeln kaufst, wird es dich 1000€ kosten, also ein faires Angebot


----------



## GrannyStylez (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Die sind doch komplett im Ende!!!


----------



## Robonator (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

40€? Mich wunderts das sie das ganze nicht einfach in Sim City 6 umbenannt haben und als Vollpreistitel auf den Markt gebracht haben...


----------



## ramme223 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*



Valdiralita schrieb:


> Let the flame begin...


 
40€!? DLC!? Da muss ich ja direkt sauer Aufstoßen.


----------



## Lexx (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*



> ...oder sie entwickeln sich zu einer dystopischen Gesellschaft der Kommerzialisierung unter Einfluss des Omega-Co EA-Konzerns.


.....


----------



## Ion (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*



Wird aber wieder genug geben die es kaufen.


----------



## Skysnake (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Die haben den Knall doch echt nicht gehört...

40€, in Worten VIERZIG EURO! 

Gehts noch?


----------



## Mettsemmel (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Bisher habe ich allen Kritikern des neuen Sim Citys mit echter Überzeugung sagen können, dass das Spiel trotz der anfänglichen Bugs wirklich Spaß macht aber dann habe ich bemerkt, dass selbst innerhalb einer Region nicht alle Städte miteinander interagieren können, sondern jeweils immer nur 4.

Diese Multi-Stadt-Regionen dienten bisher immer als Beschwichtigung seitens EA gegenüber den Usern, die die Stadtgröße angeprangert haben.
Nachdem ich also Stunden in eine neue Stadt investiert habe, um eine andere Stadt mit deren Ressourcen zu unterstützen (mit der Vermutung, dass dies nicht über Schiene oder Straße geht, da keine Verbindung vorhanden ist und man die auch nicht herstellen kann), habe ich gemerkt, dass selbst durch Flugzeuge keine Verbindung hergestellt werden kann, ja noch nicht einmal das Schicken von Geldern war möglich!

Ab da an hatte ich keine Lust mehr. Denn die andere Stadt brauchte dringend Unterstützung, da die Wohnhäuser verlassen werden, da sie angeblich keine Jobs haben (obwohl Nachfrage nach Wohngebiet am Anschlag ist) und die Industrie verfällt weil keine Arbeitnehmer da sind.

Fazit: Man steckt ein Haufen Zeit rein und freut sich auf den Moment, wenn alles klappt und irgendwann stellt man fest, dass es gar nicht möglich ist, da es offensichtlich immer noch verbuggt ist.

Sim City 4 mit "Kurvigen Straßen"-Addon/DLC hätte vollkommen ausgereicht. Danke EA.
Und jetzt ein DLC für 40€ ...


----------



## mds51 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> 40€? Ich warte auf Sim City Gold inklusive aller DLCs und ohne Onlinezwang für 10€ in der Spielepyramide^^



selbst die 10€ gönne ich denen nicht.
Das Spiel wird mir nicht ins Haus kommen.


----------



## ULKi22 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Vollpreis-DLCs. Das wars. Das hat noch gefehlt.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Habt ihr wirklich erwartet das es besser als bei die Sims 3 wird? Wo selbst nach 5 jahren noch zahlreiche bugs vorhanden sind.
Trotzdem werden alle paar monate erweiterungspacks für 40 euro verkauft. Die selbe poltik die seit die sims anfing wird mit sim city weitergeführt, nur das die erweiterungspacks nun dlcs heisen , da man den retail Markt wohl abschafft um mehr gewinn über origin zu machen.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (20. September 2013)

Tja.
Irgendwie hab ich es beim rot kreuz dlc ja schon kommen sehen.

Aber 40! euro!
Dafür bekommt man bei anderen Publishern bessere spiele ohne Onlinezwang, die man nicht nur als Käufer aller dlcs spielen kann!!!

EA ist eben der letzte Dreck!!!
Schade aber so kann ich es nicht mit mir vereinbaren, dass ich mir bf4 hole!

BITTE UNTERSTÜTZT DEN SCH*** DEN EA MACHT NICHT!
DAN HALD EBEN MAL PES ANSTAT FIFA....
NOCH SIND WIR DIE DIE ES IN DER HAND HABEN!!!


----------



## domioniczeth (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Boykottiert EA jetzt endlich! Lasst das drecks BF4 liegen, es gibt viele und bessere Indie Multiplayer Shooter. EA muss endlich merken das die ne alles mit den Kunden machen können.


----------



## XD-User (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Mensch, dass EA den Arsch offen hat wissen wir doch schon lange. 40€ sind 100% noch nicht das Ende.


----------



## Xylezz (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*



domioniczeth schrieb:


> Boykottiert EA jetzt endlich! Lasst das drecks BF4 liegen, es gibt viele und bessere Indie Multiplayer Shooter. EA muss endlich merken das die ne alles mit den Kunden machen können.


 
Nenn mir einen. Und komm mir nicht mit Spielen mit Güffelgrafik etc. Ich spiele gerne Minecraft u.Ä. auch mit schlechter Grafik aber wenn ich n Shooter spiele möchte ich auch was fürs Auge haben.
Ich finde EA verkackt es wirklich mit solchen Dingen aber solange es keine Alternative zu Battlefield im Multiplayershooter Bereich gibt(Arma lasse ich außen vor, das ist zu komplex für meinen Bekanntenkreis mit dem ich nunmal Battlefield spiele) werde ich es auch weiterhin gerne kaufen/spielen.


----------



## Ahab (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Damit mutiert Sim City noch weiter zum allgemeinen Feldversuch, wie weit man gehen kann. Ein Addon zum Vollpreis. Mir fehlen die Worte. Es ist einfach nicht zu fassen... Die Sim City Fans tun mir echt leid. Das war ja immerhin ein richtiges Kultspiel. Darauf hab selbst ich mich gefreut. Wenn ich mir das Theater so ansehe, weicht die Erleichterung das Spiel nicht gekauft zu haben zunehmend stiller Wut, was für ein Schindluder mit der Marke getrieben wird.


----------



## aldaric87 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Du rufst dazu auf PES2014 statt Fifa zu kaufen?

PES ist ein müdes Spiel und kommt, selbst wenn EA die Server verbockt und vieles mehr, bei weitem nicht an FIFA und seinen Online-Modus heran. Im Shooter-Segment wer Action haben will gibt es auch nur Battlefield und mit Ausnahme noch Planetside 2. Ansonsten fehlt bei diesen 2 Haupt-Titeln leider die Konkurrenz. 

Bin froh das ich SimCity nicht gekauft habe zu Release, finde es auch eine Frechheit was sie da abziehen... :/


----------



## Fjoergyn (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Wieder mal ein DLC das an Abzocke grenzt...
Bin ebenfalls froh Sim City 5  nicht gekauft zu haben... 
Aber es werden sich genügend Leute das Zeugs kaufen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. 
Deswegen kommen die ja mit dem scheiß auch immer durch.


----------



## TomatenKenny (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

ich liebe diesen shitstorm auf der offizielen facebook seite


----------



## whaaaa (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Ich spiel es ja wirklich gern auch wenn ich mich jedes mal über Bugs und zu kleine Karten ärgere aber mal ehrlich. Das Spiel ist keine 40€ Wert geschweige denn ein DLC


----------



## Arestris (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Und wieder einmal eine News bei der ich froh bin, dass ich mir nicht SC 5 gekauft habe und das war, als SimCity Fan der 1. Stunde, schwer für mich.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Ich sehe mich hiermit bestätigt das es gut war, Sim City nicht gekauft zu haben. EA steht bei mir sowieso auf der No Go Liste. Aber SC hätte mich fast schwach gemacht. Freue mich jetzt über das gesparte Geld umso mehr.


----------



## beercarrier (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Der DLC hört sich umfangreicher an als die bisherigen DLCs. Gerade die vertikale Bauweise hört sich interessant an. Allerdings wäre es mir keine 40€ wert. Vielleicht wären 10-15€ angemessen.
> Leider haben sie der " neues Sim City ist zu klein"-Fraktion (die ich nicht mehr hören kann) eine Steilvorlage für eine neue Flame-Welle geliefert.



ehrlich gesagt auch eine begründete, hab es beim nen kumpel angezockt, alle kritikpunkte sind berechtigt und simcity 4 das bessere produkt. wenn nicht neu=besser gilt braucht niemand simcity 5. meine meinung.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (20. September 2013)

aldaric87 schrieb:


> Du rufst dazu auf PES2014 statt Fifa zu kaufen?
> 
> PES ist ein müdes Spiel und kommt, selbst wenn EA die Server verbockt und vieles mehr, bei weitem nicht an FIFA und seinen Online-Modus heran. Im Shooter-Segment wer Action haben will gibt es auch nur Battlefield und mit Ausnahme noch Planetside 2. Ansonsten fehlt bei diesen 2 Haupt-Titeln leider die Konkurrenz.
> 
> Bin froh das ich SimCity nicht gekauft habe zu Release, finde es auch eine Frechheit was sie da abziehen... :/



Pes ist einfach genauso wie Arma viel komplexer.
Das das nicht jedermanns Geschmack ist ist ok aber sobald es dann dazu führt das mit dem verdientem Geld Marken gekauft und ausgepresst werden kann ich und will ich dass einfach nicht mehr unterstüzten!!!
Und ich hoffe, dass das auch andere so sehen.


----------



## matty2580 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Spieler haben (je nach Kauferhalten) bei Vollausbau ihrer "Stadt" rund  150 Euro in Sim City investiert – den noch erscheinenden DLC  eingerechnet.


rofl, dann ist dass Game ein echtes Schnäppchen. ^^
EA einmal wieder......


----------



## Healrox (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> ich liebe diesen shitstorm auf der offizielen facebook seite


 
Der, für Fussball Manager 14 ist auch lesenswert, wenn auch nicht so umfangreich.
EA scheint shitstorms echt anzuziehen. Mit Recht.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Mir ist es völlig egal auf was ich noch alles verzichten muss, EA und UBISOFT etc. kriegen von mir keinen Cent mehr. Schade das sich so viele Leute mehr als 1-2 mal verarschen lassen...So schafft man keinen Umschwung, aber das ist ja generell ein gesellschaftliches Problem.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

150 Taler für Game und alle DLCs? Meine Fresse die langen ja richtig zu. In meinen Augen wäre sogar geschenkt zu teuer, aber es soll ja Leute geben die jeden Taler darin versenken


----------



## Jau (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Unglaublich was EA da mal wieder abzieht... Nicht nur das das Grundspiel schlecht ist, jetzt auch noch einen DLC für 40€ rauszuhauen? 
Irgendwann hörts auf. Ich will wieder ein SimCity 2000 zurück!


----------



## thrillseeka (21. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Es muss doch jeder selber wissen ob er es kauft oder nicht ! 
Aber wenn es genung Leute kaufen müssen wir uns wohl dran gewöhnen !


----------



## Infernal-jason (21. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Es nicht gekauft zu haben, war die beste entscheidung dieses Jahres.


----------



## Cinnayum (21. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Die Lemminge gehen anscheinend nie aus.

Über soviel Dreist- UND Dummheit kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Sash12 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*

Wenn ich in der Zeit zurück reisen könnte würde ich mein ich der Vergangenheit verprügeln um mich von kauf abzuhalten. Tiefer konnte man gar nicht ins Klo greifen wenn man SImCity gekauft hat. 40€ das ja scheinbar ein komplett neues Spiel, Vollpreis DLC totale abzocke


----------



## ilchy (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: DLC Städte der Zukunft für 40 Euro angekündigt*



> Eines der wichtigsten Features dieses DLC ist es, dass Zonen nun  vertikal eingerichtet werden können. Das lindert den enormen Platzmangel  bei den Baugrundstücken des Spiels. Die zu errichtenden Türme sind  hierfür mehrteilig und können über mehrere Zonen verfügen.


Und nun kommt es doch! 

Erst das Luftschiff DLC und jetzt sogar per "fast-Vollpreis" DLC die Platzprobleme beheben... So etwas muss gepatched werden...

Es ist einfach unfassbar.....

Edit: Gerade lese ich noch den Artikel das es ein Offline Modus geben soll, aber eine Absage zu größeren Karten erteilt worden ist... DREIST!


----------

